# Peja May Be Coming To The Nuggets.....



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

no link but read on ESPN Insider that they are working on a deal to land Peja

I think it's probably Nene and Earl Watson for Peja.... they didn't mention who Denver would be sending yet


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

that could be a great fit for Peja, the trade makes sense for both teams. unless Sac really think Peja will turn it around soon.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Makes sense for the Kings to get a backup point and a player who is injured the rest of the season (and is a free agent)?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

That'd be sweet if we could swing the deal and then resign Nene in the offseason!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> That'd be sweet if we could swing the deal and then resign Nene in the offseason!


the hawks thought the same thing when they traded Wilkins for Manning. Didnt happen


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't see how Peja would take us to the next level. All he does is shoot. That's it. He doesn't rebound or play defense. It wouldn't make sense to me.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I don't see how Peja would take us to the next level. All he does is shoot. That's it. He doesn't rebound or play defense. It wouldn't make sense to me.


Agreed. But unfortunately for us, swing men that play decent defense and can shoot the long ball consistently don't come cheap. Look at Joe Johnson, he'd be about the perfect fit for us in my opinion, but he's making a *ton* right now in Atlanta. Artest and QRich would be my top two possibilities right now, if we could get either of them. Pierce is playing great this season, and shooting the lights out (26 a game on 49% FG%, 43% 3FG%). Too bad that rumor to start the season never worked out. Did you guys know we already have the league leader in 3 point fg% on our team? Check it out on nba.com.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I don't see how Peja would take us to the next level. All he does is shoot. That's it. He doesn't rebound or play defense. It wouldn't make sense to me.


Any other suggestions ? I mean you are kind of underestimating Peja. Just the fact he is on the floor spreads a defense like the Nuggets haven't seen the past 2 seasons. Peja has the ability to go for 30 points any given night. Peja has hovered around 5-6 rebounds a season his entire career. It's almost a given he's going to give you 20 points a night. He's an average defender no doubt. However every player besides bona fide superstars have some kind of glaring weakness in their game.

All that said. I don't think he really fits the Nuggets the same reason Artest doesn't fit they all play the same position. They all play SF and none of them on a nightly basis could play SG effectively IMO.

I would much rather land someone like Maggette if the opportunity was there.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I am a Peja fan to the core. His shooting will take Denver to the next level. Carmelo would get much better looks with Peja on this team. Peja is an amazing basketball player on a team that decided to move CWebb just to try and keep him happy. The dude has skills, and he fills a major void on the team if we traded for him. We can talk about the knock on Peja til we are blue in the face, but his game is amazing. He definitely can help the Nuggets. No question. Would I trade Nene and Watson for him. Yes.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> I am a Peja fan to the core. His shooting will take Denver to the next level. Carmelo would get much better looks with Peja on this team. Peja is an amazing basketball player on a team that decided to move CWebb just to try and keep him happy. The dude has skills, and he fills a major void on the team if we traded for him. We can talk about the knock on Peja til we are blue in the face, but his game is amazing. He definitely can help the Nuggets. No question. Would I trade Nene and Watson for him. Yes.


I would also give the green light for a trade with Peja for Nene/Watson.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

peja was out with an injury tonight, along with Bonzi wells


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why the hell would a team want Nene? I dont understand that who knows how he will be when he comes back and he will be a free agent.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Why the hell would a team want Nene? I dont understand that who knows how he will be when he comes back and he will be a free agent.


Nene has the potential to be a special player in the league. He has great agility for a big man. Great strength. He would be a great pick up for any team.

Nene is on his way to a fast recovery. Just saw him today at the Nuggets practice. The guy is already walking around. He probably will be ready to play this season. However I'm sure the Nuggets will keep him out all year so he can have the summer to heal and get stronger.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> Why the hell would a team want Nene? I dont understand that who knows how he will be when he comes back and he will be a free agent.


bird rights. and he should be back to play this season. why would a team want Nene. I know why the kings would want him, because they are a bunch of softies and Brad Miller needs help. Its a next year kind of move. Which might happen later, when Nene is back or close to being back, and the Kings are out of the playoff hunt

speaking of you didnt do your homework, at least with Nene they have his bird rights. Peja is walking


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> bird rights. and he should be back to play this season. why would a team want Nene. I know why the kings would want him, because they are a bunch of softies and Brad Miller needs help. Its a next year kind of move. Which might happen later, when Nene is back or close to being back, and the Kings are out of the playoff hunt
> 
> speaking of you didnt do your homework, at least with Nene they have his bird rights. Peja is walking


I go back and forth on Nene. Right now I'm kind of hoping the Nuggets keep him. However tomorrow I may feel differently on him. Saw him today on NBA TV and it brought back old feelings/memories I had of the guy. It would be nice to get him healthy again and see him on the court for the Nuggets.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I don't see how Peja would take us to the next level. All he does is shoot. That's it. He doesn't rebound or play defense. It wouldn't make sense to me.


Why? Do we need defense (one of the best in the league) or rebounding (one of the best in the league)? What we need is, you guessed it, scoring!


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Any other suggestions ? I mean you are kind of underestimating Peja. Just the fact he is on the floor spreads a defense like the Nuggets haven't seen the past 2 seasons. Peja has the ability to go for 30 points any given night. Peja has hovered around 5-6 rebounds a season his entire career. It's almost a given he's going to give you 20 points a night. He's an average defender no doubt. However every player besides bona fide superstars have some kind of glaring weakness in their game.
> 
> All that said. I don't think he really fits the Nuggets the same reason Artest doesn't fit they all play the same position. They all play SF and none of them on a nightly basis could play SG effectively IMO.
> 
> I would much rather land someone like Maggette if the opportunity was there.


Carmelo has the ball handling skills to play the 2.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nugzhomer said:


> Carmelo has the ball handling skills to play the 2.


carmelo has very good ball handling skills, especially for a player his size. It really doesnt matter how you list them. If we traded for Peja likely Peja would be listed at shooting guard simply because he'd be shooting outside and melo would do the posting. 

now on defense you just have to take it from a team to team situation as far as matchups go.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> carmelo has very good ball handling skills, especially for a player his size. It really doesnt matter how you list them. If we traded for Peja likely Peja would be listed at shooting guard simply because he'd be shooting outside and melo would do the posting.
> 
> now on defense you just have to take it from a team to team situation as far as matchups go.


We both know that Carmelo has much improved defensively from not really caring in year 1. But Peja is an underrated defender too. I think we wouldn't be real strong on perimeter defense, but we'd get by. And we have good PG defense, and great interior defense. And we have Buckner to come off the bench and shut down opposing wings when necessary.

You're right, listing doesn't really matter, but I think as far as when they are both on the court, Anthony would guard the 2 because he has the footspeed better. Peja would be playing the screens and benefiting from when Anthony gets doubled when he posts up. I think this would help our offense greatly without hurting our defense that much (Watson barely plays anyways).


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nugzhomer said:


> We both know that Carmelo has much improved defensively from not really caring in year 1. But Peja is an underrated defender too. I think we wouldn't be real strong on perimeter defense, but we'd get by. And we have good PG defense, and great interior defense. And we have Buckner to come off the bench and shut down opposing wings when necessary.
> 
> You're right, listing doesn't really matter, but I think as far as when they are both on the court, Anthony would guard the 2 because he has the footspeed better. Peja would be playing the screens and benefiting from when Anthony gets doubled when he posts up. I think this would help our offense greatly without hurting our defense that much (Watson barely plays anyways).


ive already commented on how the kings put Peja on McGrady. I think Peja needs a change of scenery. If the past haunts Artest, i think you could say the same about Peja in Sactown. The Kings are getting worse each year and could actually get nothing back for Peja if they dont trade him. Thats why between Artest and Peja and others that are on the block, denver really needs to be active in their pursuit


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nugzhomer said:


> Carmelo has the ball handling skills to play the 2.


Ball handling skills isn't the issue I have with Melo playing SG.

The Issue I have is Melo trying to keep up with the most talented position in the league right now.

Here is the list of players Melo would have to defend that play SG -

Kobe Bryant, Tracy McGrady, Vince Carter, Dwyane Wade, Larry Hughes, Ray Allen, Jason Richardson, Michael Redd, Richard Hamilton, Jerry Stackhouse etc

I don't think that Melo could really keep these guys in check. Plus he would expend way to much energy on defense. Especially since now a days most teams best player is a SG or some form of a perimeter player.

IMO it's better to have Melo playing the SF position. He needs to learn to be a better inside player anyways with his solid frame. Melo should average more rebounds than our Point Guard, but he doesn't. I think Karl will really bring Melo around, and I believe we are already seeing him help Melos development. I hope next year Melos defense continues to get better and his rebounding is much better.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> I don't think that Melo could really keep these guys in check. .


if vo lenard played like he did before his injury, he would be starting right now. and we need a pre injury vo. and his defense is not good at all. certainly not as good as melos. plus peja does guard some of those guys. but its hard to guage his defense on a team that never plays any. plus he doesnt have kenyon and camby to clean up his mess.

trading for peja would be a big improvement. just imagine instead of passing to watson to hit the three, melo passes to peja. brick....swish.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> if vo lenard played like he did before his injury, he would be starting right now. and we need a pre injury vo. and his defense is not good at all. certainly not as good as melos. plus peja does guard some of those guys. but its hard to guage his defense on a team that never plays any. plus he doesnt have kenyon and camby to clean up his mess.
> 
> trading for peja would be a big improvement. just imagine instead of passing to watson to hit the three, melo passes to peja. brick....swish.


I agree that Peja would be a huge improvement for the Nuggets. IMO Peja is becoming underrated now. This would be a good time to nab him from the Kings when his value is lower, and the Kings are struggling.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

TRUST ME!!! we dont want peja!!!

ive lived here in sac for the last 3 years, and sac fans HATE him! hes softer than a pillow! if he aint hittin, hes USELESS!!!

and hes a TERRIBLE playoff performer...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> I am a Peja fan to the core. His shooting will take Denver to the next level. Carmelo would get much better looks with Peja on this team. Peja is an amazing basketball player on a team that decided to move CWebb just to try and keep him happy. The dude has skills, and he fills a major void on the team if we traded for him. We can talk about the knock on Peja til we are blue in the face, but his game is amazing. He definitely can help the Nuggets. No question. Would I trade Nene and Watson for him. Yes.


agreed. our defense would be crap, but we'd score points rediculously...

unfortunately, that wont get u past a team like the spurs. u NEED defense to win championships.

peja is also VERY soft. always hurt. cant do ANYTHING in the playoffs. a bonafide CRYBABY. ive seen it too many times...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TRUST ME!!! we dont want peja!!!
> 
> ...


I think Peja is pretty good. He puts up 20 points a night. The guy IMO just needs a new scene/team and will be back off to the races.


----------

